

Ask HN: How do you evaluate Tomato.es growth? - potomak
http://tomato.es/statistics

======
OscarPOSEFY
I see that User growth is stabilizing since around July 23; if you were to
plot the first graph from that date (instead of June 29th) you would probably
see a steady (not growing) number of new daily users.

Tomatoes by day (actual usage), however, is growing at a much quicker rate
than users. This can only mean that part of the user base is actually using
the service more.

